# Piano Amp



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going into a metal band (FINALLY) with a Yamaha YPG-635 and I need some good amps to compete with tremolo-picked guitars and blast beat drumming. I'm willing to spend $500 but I can go up to like $600 if it's absolutely necessary.

...honestly, I have no other way to word that to make it sound less selfish.


----------

